# Drakensang the Dark Eye now on Steam



## Rahl Windsong (Mar 10, 2009)

Just thought I would give a heads up to all the RPG fans here that Drakensang the Dark Eye english version was released March 9 and its available for download on Steam for $29.99 US. Not sure of the pricing in Europe. 

Anyway I got it off Steam yesterday and I was so into the game that I never noticed how late it was and before I knew it the time had gone into the next day...lol

You can always tell a good game when you loose track of time, and this one is no doubt a good one! 

here is a link to the official english site: DSA - Drakensang - Home


----------



## Saeltari (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks, will take a look at it.


----------



## devilsgrin (Apr 10, 2009)

i tried the demo for this game. Looks pretty good. Though its rather Witcher-clonish... it definitely caught my attention. Gonna buy it for sure.


----------



## Saeltari (Apr 10, 2009)

Does it have party interactions? Like NWN2 does?


----------

